# Valencia



## heather littlejohn (Jul 7, 2012)

I would like to move to Valencia for initially a few months, I have a basic grounding in Spanish but I need to go to a language school, I am looking for a nice apartment to rent but not sure of how the system works, where the nice areas are, I am a massage therapist and reflexologist, so would like to be able to do some part time work in this field.
Can anybody point me in the direction of a good start point!
Regards, Heather


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

heather littlejohn said:


> I would like to move to Valencia for initially a few months, I have a basic grounding in Spanish but I need to go to a language school, I am looking for a nice apartment to rent but not sure of how the system works, where the nice areas are, I am a massage therapist and reflexologist, so would like to be able to do some part time work in this field.
> Can anybody point me in the direction of a good start point!
> Regards, Heather


When you say Valencia do you mean the Region, Province or the City ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

heather littlejohn said:


> I would like to move to Valencia for initially a few months, I have a basic grounding in Spanish but I need to go to a language school, I am looking for a nice apartment to rent but not sure of how the system works, where the nice areas are, I am a massage therapist and reflexologist, so would like to be able to do some part time work in this field.
> Can anybody point me in the direction of a good start point!
> Regards, Heather



I'm not sure about working as you'd have to register as an autonomo, which would cost around 250€ a month or try to find someone who would employ you on a proper contract - not easy with the mass unemployment in spain. But if funds permit you could stay in Spain for a maximum of three months before you'd need to register. So all you'd need to do is go and find a rental property you like and rent it for 3 months. Most agents require a one month deposit and one month upfront, altho for only three months, they may wish for it all upfront????

this is assuming that you're an EU citizen

Jo xxx


----------



## heather littlejohn (Jul 7, 2012)

*Jo*

Thank you Jo, going to come over in September and check things out x


----------

